
Social Media Use Skyrockets Among Senior Citizens - erikbrodch
http://www.refreshbox.co/story/qxk8QZ2SfY5w
======
erikbrodch
That's a great direction for startups, do you know any startups which are not
about death, wills, health etc. that are approaching seniors?

